# Old AMMO Boxes...



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

I found ten old AMMO boxes this week. I thought the graphics on this Remington box were great, it is an early 30 06 box, even though it was not called that, early on. I thought it was interesting. John


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Nice, gotta love those graphics


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Just what I need for my 1903


----------



## SPEAKSUP (Feb 19, 2009)

Good find good find.


----------



## buckeyeguy (Aug 20, 2006)

That is really neat! I found an old Remington shotgun shell box with the original shells still in it last month. It was my wife's grandfather's.


----------

